# Etapa 2x100w no enciende



## nachin11 (Sep 13, 2012)

En primer lugar presentarme al foro. Soy novato en electrónica pero con ganas de aprender 

Estoy aquí porque siempre que se me rompe algún aparato viejo es más caro arreglar que comprar nuevo, y a mí lo mio me gusta porque le tengo cariño, no quiero seguir cambiando de equipos 

En esta ocasión mi etapa de potencia formato rack 1U quiere "liármela". El modelo es un genérico Thomann T-amp S100 de 2x100w. Empezó con cortes al subir volumen que desaparecían tras apagar y esperar 5 min. pero ahora es mas grave, funde los 2 fusibles de la placa nada mas arrancar...¿Que puedo comprobar si no la puedo ni encender? ¿Donde podría estar el fallo?












Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.
nachin11


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 13, 2012)

Puede que tengas los transistores finales averiados, sacalos y revisalos. ¿tienes conectados los altavoces con la impedancia correspondiente? ¿has mirado que no se cruce ningun cable de los altavoces?


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 13, 2012)

Le pasa sin nada conectado. ¿Cuales son en la foto y como se comprueban?


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 13, 2012)

Comprueba todos los transistores que van anclados al disipador, y para comprobarlos, lee este hilo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobacion-transistores-6100/


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 13, 2012)

¿Desueldo, verdad?

Modelos,
Grandes 2SC5200 laterales, 2SA1943 centrales
Pequeños C4793 8:0 laterales, A1837 8:9 centrales


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Bueno...pues aquí estamos, ¡como lo sabias zombiesss! 






Los 2 transistores señalados no hacen mas que pitar segun pongo el polimetro (Fluke), los demas parecen correctos todos.

Se me plantean algunas dudas,

¿Que ha podido romperlos?
¿Sera el unico problema o he de buscar la causa?
¿Puedo usar la etapa (sin peligro de rotura) con un solo canal sin resoldarlos?
Ya que estamos poner unos distintos me puede dar mas fiabilidad y/o potencia

En fin, parece que gracias a vuestra ayuda voy a reparar mi primer componente 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 14, 2012)

Yo aun estoy intentando reparar mi amplificador, pero me faltan los transistores finales que no llegan. Mira este enlace, donde me ayudaron a mi, y los consejos que me han dado para solucionar el fallo, mira las tensiones a ver si hay algo mas estropeado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-teac-x75mkii-81557/

Respecto a tus dudas:
-Pues se ha podido estropear, por una mala conexion de altavoces, impedancias incorrectas, cortocircuito en los cables de altavoces, ect...
-Puedes probar de volver a soldar los transistores que estan bien, encenderlo, y ver si no te saltan los fusibles, pero yo no te aconsejo que pruebes el amplificador, sin todos los transistores, ya que puede haber alguna realimentacion, y se estropeen los transistores buenos.
-Poder, puedes sustituirlos por unos equivalentes y de mas potencia, (habria que mirar los datasheet), pero para que el amplificador dé mas potencia, habria que cambiar más componentes, aumentar la tension de alimentación, cambiar los condensadores  a nuevos voltajes para que se adecuen a la nueva fuente de alimentacion, ect...


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 14, 2012)

El altavoz conectado es un Celestion G12T75 de 16 Ohm, pero tambien entraba en proteccion con otros de 8 Ohm.

¿Que consejo me das?

Poner transistores mas grandes y fiables aunque no aumenten potencia o volver a poner los mismos por si eran defectuosos

¿Se puede comprobar un altavoz?

Saludos


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 14, 2012)

Yo le pondria los mismos transistores.
Para medir los altavoces lo puedes hacer con un tester, en la escala de ohmios, mide en los terminales positivo y negativo y te dara los ohmios que tiene el altavoz.


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 14, 2012)

El altavoz da 6.8 Ohm en lugar de 16 Ohm.

¿Donde se pueden comprar online esos transistores con garantias?

Es que vivo en un pueblo pequeño.


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 14, 2012)

¿Como has medido los altavoces? ¿Has medido la caja completa? o altavoz por altavoz.
Yo no compro online los componentes electronicos, con lo que no te puedeo ayudar, a ver si hay alguien que te pueda indicar.


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Solo hay 1 altavoz, es de guitarra y va solo en su caja sin filtros ni nada

He comprado estos ahora mismo 

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280821629457

Los fusibles que se han fundido vienen como 250v F8AL pero la placa solo pone 5A

¿Por cual los sustituyo?


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 14, 2012)

¿Los fusibles de 8A eran los originales?


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Si, los que traia la etapa.

Me sigue mosqueando que entrase en protección incluso antes de este altavoz


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 14, 2012)

Quita los finales que te marcan CortoCircuito y prueba la Etapa.

Asegúrate de poner los fusibles y usar una Lampara Serie.

La lampara Series es una simple lampara de 100W Incandescente que va en serie con la Fase de Red hacia el amplificador. Si hay un Sobre-Consumo por un corto Circuito, la lámpara encenderá a máximo. Si toda la etapa está bien, encenderá por un segundo y se apagará. 
El canal que según verificaste que no está en corto funcionará sin problemas. Y comprobarás que el problema de protección es causado por los transistores finales.

Saludos.


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 14, 2012)

nachin11 dijo:


> Si, los que traia la etapa.
> 
> Me sigue mosqueando que entrase en protección incluso antes de este altavoz



Si son los que traia de fabrica, pon los mismos.





Tacatomon dijo:


> Quita los finales que te marcan CortoCircuito y prueba la Etapa.
> 
> Asegúrate de poner los fusibles y usar una Lampara Serie.
> 
> ...



Aqui tienes los pasos a seguir, haz todo lo que te dice Tacatomon que tiene muchisima mas experiencia.


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Parece sencillo pero....¿Como se hace esto? 

La lampara Series es una simple lampara de 100W Incandescente que va en serie con la Fase de Red hacia el amplificador.


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 14, 2012)

nachin11 dijo:


> Parece sencillo pero....¿Como se hace esto? ��
> 
> La lampara Series es una simple lampara de 100W Incandescente que va en serie con la Fase de Red hacia el amplificador.



Como tu mismo has dicho.


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 15, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Como tu mismo has dicho.



Musha zera pal novato


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 15, 2012)

Mira a ver si con esta ilustracion echa con paint, te aclaras un poco. Se trata de poner en serie con la alimentacion, una bombilla de 100W. Hazte un cable como en el de la foto:


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 17, 2012)

Bien clarito, a la tarde soldare los transistores "buenos" y voy a preguntar a mis amigos quien puede tener una bombilla de 100w  porque ya no se venden, yo tengo de 60w pero imagino que no valdra.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 17, 2012)

Con la de 60W también va. Tan solo es para pruebas.

Saludos.


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 17, 2012)

Bueno, pues todo pinta bien, la bombilla enciende solo 1 segundo, los led delanteros de la etapa encienden y los fusibles no saltan.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y27/nachin11/?action=view&current=S100.mp4

Me pregunto si los transistores que no voy a cambiar estaran tambien "tocados".


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 17, 2012)

Una pregunta los fusibles de 8 amperios donde estaban, pues para la potncia del equipo están un poco exagerados y ahi pude haber sido el problema por el cual se te dañaron los transistores de potencia

Te recomiendo que coloques los de 5 amperios que describía la placa, al menos por seguridad.


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 17, 2012)

nachin11 dijo:


> Bueno, pues todo pinta bien, la bombilla enciende solo 1 segundo, los led delanteros de la etapa encienden y los fusibles no saltan.
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y27/nachin11/?action=view&current=S100.mp4
> 
> Me pregunto si los transistores que no voy a cambiar estaran tambien "tocados".



¿La prueba la has hecho sin transistores finales? por lo menos ya no te saltan los fusibles.


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 17, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> ¿La prueba la has hecho sin transistores finales? por lo menos ya no te saltan los fusibles.



Si, la prueba tal y como me habeis dicho, quitando los finales rotos (se ven junto a la bombilla), he vuelto a soldar los que estan bien y ya no saltan los fusibles.....lo que no me he atrevido es a poner el altavoz hasta que no suelde los nuevos


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 17, 2012)

Cuando sueldes los nuevos no olvides la serie, lo pruebas antes de conectar cualquier bafle, luego  si no se enciende la bombilla de manera permanente lo pruebas con los bafles conectados y si funciona vas aumentando gradualmente el audio sin exagerar un tiempo con la serie, y por ultimo con bafles y sin la serie
suerte



si usas la serie no saltan los fusibles así los transistores de salida esten en corto, para eso es la serie, te recomiendo usar los fusibles de 5 amperios, cuando lo uses sin la serie  y ve subiendo el volúmen y mira como se van comportando los fusibles de 5A, si luego de un nbuen rato de estar trabajando a alto volumen estos fusibles no se calientan ni se deforman de manera aparente quiere decir que son los indicados.
otra forma de saber si los fubles son los indicados es colocar un amperímetro reemplazando uno de los fusibles y si cuando colocas al equipo a muy alto volúmen la corriente no se pasa demasiado de los 5A esos son los más indicados.


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 19, 2012)

Bueno, ya tengo aqui los transistores,

¿Alguna precaución especial para ponerlos?

¿Grasa de CPU entre ellos y el disipador?

Pondre fusibles T6.3A que son los mas pequeños que tengo, despues tengo 7, 8 y 9A.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 19, 2012)

no se te olvide colocar la mica entre el transistor y el disipador y la grasa esta a tu gusto aunque ella ayuda a disipar mejor, verificastes los driver y las resistencias de potencia?


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 19, 2012)

jlaudio dijo:


> no se te olvide colocar la mica entre el transistor y el disipador y la grasa esta a tu gusto aunque ella ayuda a disipar mejor, verificastes los driver y las resistencias de potencia?





¿Que es la mica? ¿Viene con los transistores?
¿Que son los drivers y transistores de potencia, los grandes 2SC5200 laterales, 2SA1943 centrales, pequeños C4793 8:0 laterales, A1837 8:9 centrales? Entonces sí.



Vale perdón, la mica usare la de los otros que parece estar bien (no la habia visto entre tanta pasta blanca pero esta  )

Ya os cuento mañana.

Sin instrucciones ni serigrafias ni en la placa ni en la parte trasera del ampli,

¿Como puedo saber el + y el - del modo Bridge de la etapa? ¿Polimetro? ¿En que modo? ¿A que volumen hago la prueba?


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 19, 2012)

por favor no hagas la prueba en modo bridge, porque corres un gran riesgo, pues en bridge sumas la potencia de los dos amplificadores, y a veces si uno de los dos está en corto, puede dañar el bueno.

lo mejor es usar el modo estereo.
así puedes comparar los dos canales de una buena forma.

Una pregunta. tu amplificador estaba en modo bridge cuando se te dañó?

ahí pudo haber sido el problema


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 20, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> Cuando sueldes los nuevos no olvides la serie, lo pruebas antes de conectar cualquier bafle, luego  si no se enciende la bombilla de manera permanente lo pruebas con los bafles conectados y si funciona vas aumentando gradualmente el audio sin exagerar un tiempo con la serie, y por ultimo con bafles y sin la serie
> suerte
> 
> 
> ...



Bien apuntado, soldados los nuevos transistores la bombilla se enciende por un segundo, se apaga medio y vuelve a encenderse que es cuando apago el ampli pues entiendo que algo no va bien ¿Verdad?

¿Que he de comprobar?


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 20, 2012)

correcto. en la parte trasera del amplificador tiene suiches de posicion, estereo, parallelo y puente?



Otra pregunta la serie que estas usando es de cuantos vatios(la lampara), pues al conectar las dos etapas aveces puede subir un poco el consumo.
y se olvido la otra la ultima prueba que hiciste la hiciste con o sin bafles conectados


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 20, 2012)

La etapa siempre a estado con el switch en stereo ya que no se como conectar el altavoz en bridge.
Las pruebas sin altavoces.
La bombilla 100w.
Estoy siguiendo vuestros consejos al pie de la letra.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 20, 2012)

dices que enciende la bombilla y gradualmente se apaga, y luego vuelve a encenderse.

hasta iluminarse del todo y ahí es donde apagas el equipo

y sin los transistores de potencia nuevos solo con los del canal qu esta en perfecto estado se enciende, luego se apaga y queda apagada


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 20, 2012)

revisastes los drivers (transistores pequeños en el disipador junto a los grandes) que deben de ertar buenos si no vas a volver a quemar los transistores de potencia nuevos, es comun que al quemarse los transistores de potencia si no se observan resistencias quemadas o abiertas puede que los drivers tambien sufran y se quemen o se desvaloricen que es peor, revisa todo primero sin los transistores de potencia midiendo los voltajes y probando que los drivers no calienten, mira tambien la corriente en la base de los drivers, compara con el canal que esta bueno para que se te haga mas facil...


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 20, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> dices que enciende la bombilla y gradualmente se apaga, y luego vuelve a encenderse.
> 
> hasta iluminarse del todo y ahí es donde apagas el equipo
> 
> y sin los transistores de potencia nuevos solo con los del canal qu esta en perfecto estado se enciende, luego se apaga y queda apagada



Eso es, sin los 2 transistores que daban corto (los demas todos daban bien) la bombilla se enciende 1 segundo y se apaga, ha sido poner los transistores nuevos y la bombilla se enciende 1 segundo, se apaga medio y vuelve a encenderse y ahi es donde apago por miedo a fundir algo.

¿En estas condiciones puedo medir voltajes (tomandome mi tiempo) sin romper nada?


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 20, 2012)

claro que puedes medir tension y corriente pero sin los transistores nuevos conectados porque pueden dañarse, para mi que tienes los driver malos, ellos no hacen corto sin los de potencia porque solo son eso, Drivers, pueden que esten en corto o los transistores antes de esos y que esten enviando una señal de corriente continua que proboque que los transistores de potencia conduscan esa señal de continua... no se pon el multimetro en la salida a la base de los transistores de potencia, no debe haber voltaje alguno, con referncia a tierra ó 0 voltios (GND) como la configuracion es complementaria no debe haber voltaje alguno en la base, si lo hay tienes que revisar el driver que envia ese voltaje erroneo


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 20, 2012)

Al medirlos estaban bien luego voy a comprarlos nuevos y me quito de lios.
Os cuento tras cambiarlos


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 20, 2012)

Buenas noches, como mediste los drivers?, montados o no


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 20, 2012)

pero mirastes si no habia voltaje en la base?


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 21, 2012)

Como no se por donde me pega aire  ¿Podriais decirme con flechas donde mirar y que he de encontrarme en voltios?


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 21, 2012)

verifica estos puntos para ver que te da


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 21, 2012)

No son medidas exactas pues fluctuan algo pero supongo que indicativas.

El negro del polimetro a la tierra del chasis y el rojo a esas patillas.

Bombilla 100w puesta en serie


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 22, 2012)

Parece ser que vuelves a tener un problema en un canal, saca los transistores a ver si se han quemado y tendras que revisar los transistores que alimentan la base de los de potencia.


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 22, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Parece ser que vuelves a tener un problema en un canal, saca los transistores a ver si se han quemado y tendras que revisar los transistores que alimentan la base de los de potencia.



¿Que son? 

Me hare profesional al final


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 22, 2012)

Bueno pues el 2SA1943 a muerto, rápido la verdad, como podeis ver en la foto parece que la mica tiene un agujerito (o quizas lo haya hecho un corto) y esta de color marrón, antes no estaba con el otro transistor aunque tambien este se quemo.






Mientras llegan los transistores y drivers......¿Donde busco el fallo que provoca esto?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 22, 2012)

el hecho de que se te alla quemado es porque mismo con los años (lo comentaste al prinsipio) estos suelen morir por desgaste una tiron en una cresta de onda corta y POM chiaoo amplificador es normal ninguno es eterno... yo que tu No me fijaria en los de salida final esto solo amplifican lo que viene y si la etapa prebia tiene una tension superior esta sera amplificada, ahora si se quema y esta no esta conectada a una etapa de audio es porque el croossover puedes que que te alla abandonado... como yo con esta mensaje

exito con la reparacion...

posdata: Siempre que se trate de un equipo viejito chequea los capacitores estos con el tiempo suelen secarce (acordate ciclo natural de la vida)


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 22, 2012)

huyyyyy feo, se quedo la mica mal, ummmm  lastima los transistores, y esos voltajes que te dan el la base los -13.45vno se que, ese voltaje es muy alto para exitar una base fijate que voltaje hay sin los transistores de potencia y sin la serie pero verifica primero con la serie que no hayan problemas, osea que el bombillo encienda por un segundo mas o menos y luego se apague, quitas la serie y conectas el ampli directamente y vuelves a probar los valores en la base de la estapa que esta mal por lo que veo la otra etapa esta buena, si se te rompio la mica puedes tratar de dividirla en dos son la uñas o con una cuchilla fina pero tratar de no partir la mica para que cuando la separes voltees una y las unes nuevamente sin ningun pegamento solo puesta sobre la otra mitad para que el hueco desaparesca y no cause mas daño la perforacion del tornillo de la mica debe coincidir obviamente, si al quitar los transistores y hay voltaje en esos puntos de las bases, el problema viene mas atras, tienes que revisar los driver para ver que estan haciendo de mal o si el problema viene antes de los drivers, el problema que le veo si es antes de los driver es que ese ampli tiene regulador de bias por trimer, pero no prestes atencion a eso por ahora, mide los valores que te dan las bases y los emisores de los drivers y compara con el canal que esta bueno, mira los exitadores de los drivers son los transistores pequeños negritos que estan lo mas cerca de los drivers, no tienen que tener ningun problema porque si lo hay el problema va en serie, pre-driver-driver-trans.potencia, chequea los valores compara con la otra etapa y comentas para ver que conclusiones has tenido


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 22, 2012)

La serie va bien,  se enciende 1 seg. y se apaga, mido esos voltajes y los pongo aqui.


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bueno, estas son las mediciones sin la serie puesta 






¿Alguna pista donde mirar?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 24, 2012)

SI desconecta una de las etapa (la que esta quemada) digamos que es la Left al ser stereo el lado Righ te anda si desconectas la etapa que te marca 1.1V SI porque si es asi tiene que tener en cuanta que el canal Left es una copia del lado Righ osea SI aca hay tanto y aca NO


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 24, 2012)

Quita transistores, y vuelve a medir sin ellos puestos, tienes que tener las mismas tensiones en un canal como en el otro.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 24, 2012)

en fin tienes la parte pre-driver y driver en corto, mira que te esta arroajndo 33 voltios a las bases, eso no puede ser posible porque nunca te va a funcionar, revisa todos los transistorcitos pequeños de esa etapa a ver de donde te esta saliendo voltajes de corriente continua, y comienzas a sacarlos y medirlos para ver si estan buenos, no te olvides de medir resistencia, diodes, y diodos zener si los hay, tambien mira como es la señal de salida del integrado que es un amplificador operacional, sigue la linea y crea un circuito esquematico si no encuentras el de ese amplificador en la internet, para que puedas guiarte mejor, revisa todo componente que creas que puede afectar en el proceso de amplificacion, puedes comenzar por los transistores de potencia para abajo o del amplificador operacional hacia arriba, verifica los voltajes del amplificador operacional que sean iguales al del otro canal, mira en el datasheet su entrada y su salida para que te guies por el canal de audio. que referencia es ese intregrado? (amplificador operacional)


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dire que las mediciones son sin los 2 transistores finales pues con ellos salta el fusible.

¿Quito todos y mido?

¿Donde deberia convertirse la corriente en 0 voltios? Quiero decir tras que elemento electrónico.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 24, 2012)

Si claro sin los dos transistores


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Huele a chamusquina cuando lleva un rato encendida, las resistencias de 5W como les lleguan 32 voltios pues tambien se calientan bastante.
Hay una pieza redonda de nombre 2W10, ¿Que es eso?




En el canal malo a veces lee en una patilla 28 voltios, otra no deja leer al polimetro, en el bueno estan todos en + - 0.5 voltios


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 24, 2012)

Lo que señalas  "redondo" es un puente de diodos o rectificador de onda completa, convierte la tension alterna en continua.


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Upss!! No sabia que ahi habia corriente alterna


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 25, 2012)

Hola como estan estuve por fuera un tiempo, por lo que leo ahí puede estar tu problema mide el puente rectificador pue si esta en corto..., puede dañar los pequeños transistores que alimenta y hacer un caos de ahí en adelante, nada raro que de allí se generó el problema

Estas seguro de que no se volvieron a quemar los transitores de potencia?


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 25, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> Hola como estan estuve por fuera un tiempo, por lo que leo ahí puede estar tu problema mide el puente rectificador pue si esta en corto..., puede dañar los pequeños transistores que alimenta y hacer un caos de ahí en adelante, nada raro que de allí se generó el problema
> 
> Estas seguro de que no se volvieron a quemar los transitores de potencia?



Si se quemo uno, el 2SA1943, el otro, 2SC5200 parece que resistio 

¿Como compruebo ese rectificador? Lo saco, ¿Y despues?.
¿Puedo hacer comprobaciones con el quitado?
Si es el problema, ¿Que puede haber roto? Lo digo para mirarlo.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 25, 2012)

se puede medir montado, si esta en corto, da paso entre ac y dc, notaste que se calentó demasiado?.
fijate en el transistor 2sc5200 que aunque a veces no quedan en corto, quedan con fugas, eso lo puedes ver con el multímetro, midiendo en todos los sentidos, una ves me pasó que un transistor que supuestamente había resistido me quemó de nuevo un equipo


----------

